# Water puppies!



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I saw the post of Crystal in the water catching the red squeaky toy and thought it was so cute! My Oliver doesn't like the water, but I love to see how different he looks when I give him a bath! So that gave me an idea...does anyone have any cute/funny pictures of their wet Havs? I'd love to see them!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

For some reason I cannot upload pics today. I will try later. They look so cute wet!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine didn't work, either, will try later!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I wish someone would tell me how to upload a video


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Sharon:

The Tech Support Area has answers to some forum-related issues including how to upload a video. Here is the link: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14273

Be aware, though, that there is something wrong today with photo uplads, so you may not be able to upload your video today. go ahead and try it, though.


----------

